# Dead Things



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lots of dead things in my week...check em out.  All the subjects were photographed as they were found.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

You in deep poopoo when Zombie Apocalypse comes!  lol!

Interesting shots! #2 is actually cool!  (although I wish you had left a hair more room on bottom and top.)


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You in deep poopoo when Zombie Apocalypse comes!  lol!
> 
> Interesting shots! #2 is actually cool!  (although I wish you had left a hair more room on bottom and top.)



Hey thanks!


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm really not into dead things, but theyr composed and exposed nicely. Picture #2 is a fish. I got that. But what is picture #4 of?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> I'm really not into dead things, but theyr composed and exposed nicely. Picture #2 is a fish. I got that. But what is picture #4 of?



Fish lower jaw... buried in the sand.


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really not into dead things, but theyr composed and exposed nicely. Picture #2 is a fish. I got that. But what is picture #4 of?
> ...



You live in Colorado, how do you know all this fish stuff?


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> ... But what is picture #4 of?


Dead things and many things I can't define .....


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

Joel_W said:
			
		

> I'm really not into dead things, but theyr composed and exposed nicely. Picture #2 is a fish. I got that. But what is picture #4 of?



Yep...discarded fish jaw at Redwood Creek in Northern CA....steelhead I believe?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Joel_W said:
> ...



I used to live in Texas, and Florida! Every place has fish (even Colorado). I also used to be a somewhat serious amateur Ichthyologist... with an emphasis on Chondrichthyes, subbranch  Elasmobranchii!  This would have been my chosen career field, except there are few jobs, and very little money in it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > ... But what is picture #4 of?
> ...



All pretty obviously fish.. except for the avian remains. Not really enough left to identify there... but based on the foot, some sort of dead wading bird...


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Charlie, you're one amazing guy. I can't even pronounce those names, let alone know exactly what they are, and you considered a career studying them as a Ichthyologist (which I've never heard of).


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Joel_W said:
> ...



We all have things we love! I know you have a lot of knowledge I don't  have.. just in different areas! This is true of almost everyone! I have  just been very lucky in that I have been able to pursue many of the  things that have interested me over the years.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that familiar with the fish in that area... but probably. Good of you to notice these and shoot them (the birds a loss.. but the others are kind of cool!). Most people would have just walked on by!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Dead things and many things I can't define .....
> ...


It's a parody of a line from a song but it seemed to fit perfectly.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...



hahaha.. missed that one! I haven't heard that song in a while...  Listening to it right now! lol! Good use of the line....


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

I enjoyed that song back in the day and it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the title of this thread


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:


> I enjoyed that song back in the day and it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the title of this thread



Yea.. good tunes! Jamming on the entire album now! Good Morning Starshine next... and then I think I will move on to the Poppy Family! See what you started!  Lol!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Yea.. good tunes! Jamming on the entire album now! Good Morning Starshine next... and then I think I will move on to the Poppy Family! See what you started!  Lol!


I'm so sorry ;(

I have a compact 8gb USB memory stick in the stereo in my car.  It's only about half full, but has over 800 songs on it.  Most of them from the Dinosaur Rock genre   Everything from 3 Dog Night to Iron Butterfly to Chicago to Credence to you name it.

We seem to have hijacked the original thread.  Sorry about that OP, I'm done now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea.. good tunes! Jamming on the entire album now! Good Morning Starshine next... and then I think I will move on to the Poppy Family! See what you started!  Lol!
> ...



Hey.. most of those Bands are "dead things".... unlike some today which classify as the "walking dead"!  lol!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I used to live in Texas, and Florida! Every place has fish (even Colorado). I also used to be a somewhat serious amateur Ichthyologist... with an emphasis on Chondrichthyes, subbranch  Elasmobranchii!  This would have been my chosen career field, except there are few jobs, and very little money in it.



True...no money in fish studies. I currently work for CA Dept. Fish n Game ... hence my dead fish series.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool... although it sucks that it doesn't pay well. Biology degree?


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry ;(
> 
> I have a compact 8gb USB memory stick in the stereo in my car.  It's only about half full, but has over 800 songs on it.  Most of them from the Dinosaur Rock genre   Everything from 3 Dog Night to Iron Butterfly to Chicago to Credence to you name it.
> 
> We seem to have hijacked the original thread.  Sorry about that OP, I'm done now.



No sweat!  Go for it guys


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> No sweat!  Go for it guys



Then this is all your fault 



cgipson1 said:


> Hey.. most of those Bands are "dead things".... unlike some today which classify as the "walking dead"!  lol!


Dare I say that we should be Grateful for the Dead bands then?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 16, 2012)

#2 is cool.  I like how you framed it.  Well thought out and it works.  Nice job.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

SCraig said:


> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> > No sweat!  Go for it guys
> ...



Ouch! You are full of it today, aren't you?  lol! Beats a Jagger Zombie anyday, right?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 16, 2012)

it's almost black and white as is so I thought i'd convert and see how it looks...


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 16, 2012)

left a bit of contrast in there on purpose...going for the "textured" look.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Not bad.. but I like the original. That bit of blue / white on the skull... natures own selective coloring (and it works!)  lol!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Cool... although it sucks that it doesn't pay well. Biology degree?



Nope...engineering...this is just a seasonal job for the summer. Just graduated and transitioning into grad school...but dragging my feet because I love working on the river all darn day.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> #2 is cool.  I like how you framed it.  Well thought out and it works.  Nice job.



Thanks!!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> it's almost black and white as is so I thought i'd convert and see how it looks...
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11580"/>



You know what...I did...and it barely changed at all!  There is just a tad of color at the bottom...but that's about it.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Not bad.. but I like the original. That bit of blue / white on the skull... natures own selective coloring (and it works!)  lol!



I love the subtle tones as well...very very cool. The full resolution image has a ton of good detail and a bit more color.  Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. at least engineering usually pays well, so you will be able to afford some decent vacations!  lol!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Well.. at least engineering usually pays well, so you will be able to afford some decent vacations!  lol!



Hopefully...LOL!  I have a dream "vacation" coming up soon.  I get to do a solo trip from CA to NH...totally dedicated to photography.  I have about two weeks...no kids...just me and the dog.  I am currently taking suggestions for photo stops along the way, in case you have any....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.. i saw your thread! Looks like you had it planned out a good bit... but if you decide to hit anywhere close to the Denver area... let me know!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Yes.. i saw your thread! Looks like you had it planned out a good bit... but if you decide to hit anywhere close to the Denver area... let me know!



you got it


----------

